# Looking to buy a new watch: Tsovet or Tissot?



## nos879 (Oct 25, 2011)

Hi All,

I have a quick question. I am looking to purchase a new watch and I am trying to decide between the Tsovet SVT-SW44 (with blue hands) and the Tissot PRC200. I like the styling of both watches, however, I've heard that the Tissot PRC200 band is of inferior quality. Can anyone give me some advice or direction between these two watches?

I posted in this forum since I assumed Tsovet might fall under a "fashion watch."

Tsovet SVT-SW44

https://tsovet.com/SVT-FW44--FW110111-01_p_21.html

Tissot PRC 200

http://www.amazon.com/Tissot-T17151632-T-Sport-PRC200-Watch/dp/B000B7MBHM/ref=pd_sbs_watch_1

Any help is greatly appreciated!


----------



## AlistairD (Jun 25, 2011)

Hi,
I'm not familiar with that Tissot model, but I've just bought the Tsovet (my second) and I love it... Great build quality IMHO and stunning looks....

A


----------



## baronrojo (Jul 14, 2010)

Get the Tissot...make sure you purchase from Amazon and not a third party seller.


----------



## ZSupreme (Feb 14, 2012)

Have you tried on both watches? I was interested in the orc 200 until I tried it on. YMMV


----------



## xingfenzhen (Aug 20, 2011)

Considering both are quartz watches, I would go for the one with more features. Which would be the Tissot, with chrono, date and sapphire. $350 seems to be a bit much for a simple 3 hand quartz without sapphire. But then again, you have pick the style you like. For Tsovet it seems to be mostly style.
Found some wrist shots online, personally I like the look of the Tissot better.


----------



## Otto Phan (May 26, 2008)

No question, the Tissot. More functions for the money and Tissot is a quality brand. Not saying Tsovet is not a good brand but for the money, I would expect more. No excuse for a mineral crystal at this price point in my opinion.


----------



## CrystalBall (Nov 2, 2011)

Tissot without question. They are a respected Swiss manufacturer with a great history and a founder member of the Swatch Group. The Tsovet looks nice but they don't play in the same league as Tissot.


----------



## jennyasdf94 (Feb 22, 2012)

Consider my vote for Tsovet SVT-SW44.
Its stylish and simple in  its look. But a little bit expensive.I wish I could get Evo Unisex model in brown color.


----------



## azsuprasm (Nov 25, 2011)

Two totally different watches IMO. I'm partial to the metallic blue hands on a white dial & brown strap of the Tsovet, and I think you'd find yourself wearing it more often than the Tissot PRC; Plus, it's much more of a fashion watch. I love both brands and own both; but my opinion is for that Tsovet. 

BTW: I own a CS-79 and just got the AT-76, grey dial, white numbers, rose bezel, black case, brown band.
:think:
I'm keeping the CS, but the AT is just too stinkin' big for my skinny 7" wrist. I'll post to the sale forums later this week.


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

I was expecting to come on here and say Tissot without question - but that Tsovet is really nice. I haven't seen that one before


----------

